

Ask HN: Good NLP Books for an experienced programmer - subnetvj

Hi,<p>What Natural Language Processing books can you suggest to an experienced programmer?
======
dougk7
Natural Language Processing With Python - <http://www.nltk.org/book>

Handbook of Natural Language Processing - [http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-
Language-Processing-Learning-...](http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Language-
Processing-Learning-Recognition/dp/1420085921)

------
glimcat
"Natural Language Processing & Knowledge Representation" by Iwanska & Shapiro

------
LearnYouALisp
Whew, I thought this was about something else.

~~~
anujkk
Exactly. I thought it is about Neuro-Linguistic Programming.

